# The future perfect continuous in the past.



## Wheres or whys

There rule says: We can use *the future perfect continuous* to say what we think was happening at a point in the past:
Motorist Vicky Hesketh *will have been asking* herself whether speed cameras are a good idea after she was fined £100 last week driving at 33 mph in a 30 mph zone. 

Есть ли эквивалент в русском и как правильно перевести эту форму на русский? Насколько я понимаю, это можно перевести простым past continuous.


----------



## Maroseika

Не совсем понятен вопрос. Вас интересует перевод на русский, но в русском нет Past Continuous. 
Вообще же в данном случае подошло бы будущее время - несовершенное (будет спрашивать) или совершенное (не сможет не задаться вопросом).


----------



## Wheres or whys

Упоминая past continuous я имел ввиду то, как его переводят на русский, а именно: она задавалась вопросом, спрашивала себя. Вы считаете, что можно перевести будущим временем?


----------



## Wheres or whys

Вот ещё пример в контексте. 
My main news is that my brother Joe and his family will be arriving next Friday as part of their big trip around the world. By the time they get here they will have been to California and New Zealand. No doubt Joe's children *will have been* *planning* it all out for months!


----------



## Maroseika

Wheres or whys said:


> Вот ещё пример в контексте.
> My main news is that my brother Joe and his family will be arriving next Friday as part of their big trip around the world. By the time they get here they will have been to California and New Zealand. No doubt Joe's children *will have been* *planning* it all out for months!



Пожалуй, я был не прав, предлагая будущее время. Получается, что когда форма Future Perfect Continuous не имеет отношения к будущему, она выражает *прошедшее предполагаемое действие* и переводится с помощью слов "должно быть" и тому подобных:

Она, вероятно, задавалась вопросом о пользе камер слежения....
Дети, наверное, месяцами планировали путешествие (тут, правда, с "наверное" диссонирует no doubt). 

То есть ваша идея о прошедшем времени несовершенного вида правильна, только надо добавить слова, выражающие предположение.


----------



## Kirill V.

Wheres or whys said:


> There rule says: We can use *the future perfect continuous* to say what we think was happening at a point in the past:
> Motorist Vicky Hesketh *will have been asking* herself whether speed cameras are a good idea after she was fined £100 last week driving at 33 mph in a 30 mph zone.


По-английски это неправильное предложение В таком виде, не очень понятен смысл, соответственно, не понятен и перевод на другие языки. 

Может быть, например:
_Motorist Vicky Hesketh *asked/was asking *herself whether speed cameras *were* a good idea after she was fined £100 last week driving at 33 mph in a 30 mph zone._
Тогда: _Она спросила/спрашивала себя (либо задалась/задавалась вопросом), такая ли уж хорошая идея эти камеры слежения, после того, как на прошлой неделе ее оштрафовали на 100 фунтов за езду со скоростью 33 мили в час на участке, где ограничение составляло 30 миль в час._

Либо:
_Motorist Vicky Hesketh *will be asking *herself whether speed cameras *are *a good idea after she was fined £100 last week driving at 33 mph in a 30 mph zone.
_Тогда:
_Она будет задаваться вопросом...

_Либо:
_...is asking...
_Тогда:
_Она задается вопросом..._


----------



## Wheres or whys

Данный пример взят из Advanced Grammar in Use by Cambridge University Press и употребляется там трижды, в том числе, как и объяснение к правилу.  Вы право уверенны в его неверности?


----------



## Kirill V.

Wheres or whys said:


> Данный пример взят из Advanced Grammar in Use by Cambridge University Press и употребляется там трижды, в том числе, как и объяснение к правилу.  Вы право уверенны в его неверности?



В отрыве от контекста, вполне уверен. Дайте, пожалуйста, ссылку. Я задам этот вопрос на English Only forum.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

> По-английски это неправильное предложение


  Нет, это предложение по-английски правильное.


> когда форма Future Perfect Continuous не имеет отношения к будущему, она выражает прошедшее предполагаемое действие и переводится с помощью слов "должно быть" и тому подобных:
> Она, вероятно, задавалась вопросом о пользе камер слежения....
> Дети, наверное, месяцами планировали путешествие


  .... will have been asking herself .... = has probably asked herself (several times)
.... will have asked herself ... = has probably asked herself (either once, or several times)


----------



## Wheres or whys

ссылку на что? 

P.s.самый первый пример, который я привел, в книге был без контекста и использовался для объяснения правила, которое я тоже привел.  поэтому, мне кажется, в этом случае вы неправы.


----------



## Wheres or whys

Благодарю Вас


----------



## Kirill V.

Enquiring Mind said:


> Нет, это предложение по-английски правильное.
> .... will have been asking herself .... = has probably asked herself (several times)
> .... will have asked herself ... = has probably asked herself (either once, or several times)



Можно ли это считать Future Perfect Continuous, или тут просто глагол will выступает в качестве основного глагола?  Как в случаях _She may have been thinking_, _She must have been thinking
_


----------



## Drink

kayve said:


> Можно ли это считать Future Perfect Continuous, или тут просто глагол will выступает в качестве основного глагола?  Как в случаях _She may have been thinking_, _She must have been thinking
> _



В "She may/must have been thinking" только "thinking" основной глагол, а все остальные - вспомогательные также как и "will". "Will" бывает основным глаголом только со значениями "хотеть" и "завещать".


----------



## Kirill V.

Drink said:


> В "She may/must have been thinking" только "thinking" основной глагол, а все остальные - вспомогательные также как и "will". "Will" бывает основным глаголом только со значениями "хотеть" и "завещать".



Хм, другие носители языка думают иначе. См. ветку в English Only


----------



## Drink

kayve said:


> Хм, другие носители языка думают иначе. См. ветку в English Only



Она сказала просто, что "will" можно сравнить с "may" и "must", но по-моему они все всё же вспомогательные глаголы, а не основные.


----------



## Kirill V.

Drink said:


> Она сказала просто, что "will" можно сравнить с "may" и "must", но по-моему они все всё же вспомогательные глаголы, а не основные.



Сегодняшний день может принести много открытий, если они действительно состоятся
You must do it - где тут основной глагол?
You must have done it
You must have been doing it
She must have been asking herself ...


----------



## Drink

kayve said:


> Сегодняшний день может принести много открытий, если они действительно состоятся
> You must do it - где тут основной глагол?
> You must have done it
> You must have been doing it
> She must have been asking herself ...



Нельзя же сказать просто "You must." в качестве полного предложения ("complete sentence"). Или хуже: "I am musting." 

Вот неполный список вспомогательных глаголов в английском языке: http://grammar.yourdictionary.com/parts-of-speech/verbs/Helping-Verbs.html


----------



## Kirill V.

Drink said:


> Нельзя же сказать просто "You must." в качестве полного предложения ("complete sentence"). Или хуже: "I am musting."



If You Must (Nirvana song)
If You Must (Del the Funky Homosapien song)
_If You Must_ (album), a 1994 album by Precious Death

A former collegue of mine (British national) would say "If you must you must" when he learned I was going to ask him a few questions

В исходном предложении (_She will have been thinking.._.) _will_ - не вспомогательный, а модальный глагол. Для изучающих английский язык важно, что никакого отношения к Future Perfect Continuous это выражение в данном случае не имеет, хотя по форме выглядит так же


----------



## Drink

kayve said:


> If You Must (Nirvana song)
> If You Must (Del the Funky Homosapien song)
> _If You Must_ (album), a 1994 album by Precious Death
> 
> A former colleage of mine (British national) would say "If you must you must" when he learned I was going to ask him a few questions



Это называется "ellipsis" и не считается "complete sentence"-ом.



kayve said:


> В исходном предложении (_She will have been thinking.._.) _will_ - не вспомогательный, а модальный глагол.



Модальный глагол - вид вспомогательного глагола.



kayve said:


> Для изучающих английский язык важно, что никакого отношения к Future Perfect Continuous это выражение в данном случае не имеет, хотя по форме выглядит так же



Как это называют совсем безразлично, но форма такая же как и "Future Perfect Continuous".


----------



## Wheres or whys

Книга всё-таки утверждает, что это future perfect continuous.


----------



## Maroseika

*Moderatorial:

Хотелось бы напомнить уважаемым участникам дискуссии, что изначальный вопрос касался перевода английской конструкции на русский язык. Сущность этой английской конструкции - очень интересный вопрос, но его обсуждение следует продолжить в соответствующей ветке на EnglishOnly.
К сожалению, дальнейшие сообщения, не касающиеся непосредственно перевода этой конструкции на русский язык, будут удаляться.

*


----------



## Rosett

Wheres or whys said:


> Motorist Vicky Hesketh *will have been asking* herself whether speed cameras are a good idea after she was fined £100 last week driving at 33 mph in a 30 mph zone.
> 
> Есть ли эквивалент в русском и как правильно перевести эту форму на русский?


К сожалению, в примере не обозначен момент времени в будущем, до которого Ms. Хескес будет последовательно вопрошать себя о прошлом и настоящем, поэтому адекватно передать данный грамматический нюанс на русский возможно только описательным образом, например, через "будет ещё/уже" с прямым указанием на протяжённость действия, начавшегося в прошлом.

Например: "Автолюбительница Вики Хескес будет ещё задаваться вопросом о пользе камер-радаров (в течение какого-то времени) после того/с тех пор, как была оштрафована на прошлой неделе на 100 фунтов за езду на скорости 53 км/ч в зоне 48."


Wheres or whys said:


> No doubt Joe's children *will have been* *planning* it all out for months!


"Несомненно, что (к их приезду) дети Джо будут уже заниматься подробным планированием всего этого месяцами."


----------



## Drink

Начнем с более понятным предложением: "She will buy a new car right away when her old one breaks down." Это я переведу так: "Она, вероятно, сразу купит новую машину когда старая сломается."

Теперь можно перевести в "continuous": "She will be buying a new car right away when her old one breaks down." -> "Она, вероятно, сразу будет покупать новую машину когда старая сломается."

И можно сказать о прошлом: "She will have bought a new car right away when her old one broke down." -> "Она, вероятно, сразу купила новую машину когда старая сломалась."
Здесь предпологается, что мы точно знаем, что старая машина сломалась, а то бы надо было сказать "would have bought".

И опять переведем в "continuous": "She will have been buying a new car right away when her old one broke down." -> "Она, вероятно, сразу пошла покупать новую машину когда старая сломалась."

Здесь, кстати, не обязательно должен быть глагол, можно еще сказать: "She will be upset when her old car breaks down." -> "Она, вероятно, расстроится (буквально: будет расстроена) когда ее старая машина сломается."

И в прошлом: "She will have been upset when her old car broke down." -> "Она, вероятно, расстроилась (буквально: была расстроена) когда ее старая машина сломалась."

--

На конец-то, изначальное предложение я бы перевел примерно так:

"Motorist Vicky Hesketh will have been asking herself whether speed cameras are a good idea after she was fined £100 last week driving at 33 mph in a 30 mph zone."

"Автомобилистка Вики Хескет, вероятно, себя переспрашивала о вопросе камер скорости, после того, как ее оштрафовали на прошлой недели за малое превышение скорости."


----------



## Wheres or whys

Благодарю всех за помощь. 
Drink, Вам особое спасибо за объяснение.


----------

